# From the Couriermail



## aspidito (Jan 1, 2013)

A sad article - Very quick First Aid response to snake bites is absolutely critical.

Grieving dad makes plea to cut snake deaths across Queensland | The Courier-Mail

Also check out the GALLERY: Snakes and their snacks at the bottom, some interesting pictures.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2013)

The trouble is we live on an island literally surrounded by snakes but nobody bothers to learn the first aid associated with snake bite. Makes no sense to me. You mightn't as well bother learning to swim while you're at it (IMHO)


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 1, 2013)

So sad ... BUT ... I beleive antivenom can only be administered in a hospital with an ICU and then after thorough monitoring of vital bodily functions.

Antivenom alone is not the magic cure for snakebite.

Just some stuff I learned after a close family member was bitten.

Prompt first aid is essential as already stated.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 1, 2013)

people are stupid, learn first aid! not hard :/

but still, poor guy, poor family. if only, if only...


----------



## eipper (Jan 1, 2013)

I just submitted the below to the Courier mail website,

While snakebite death is tragic, surely information as to how avoid snakebite envenomation is pertinent as well. 

In the two fatal _Pseudonaja_ (Brown Snake) envenomations the victims were bitten while interfering with the snake. If they had avoided contact in the first place they would still be alive today. The details surrounding the _Oxyuranus_ (Taipan) envenomation are unknown including how long the person took to die. There was a period of a number of hours that the person had not made contact and it is unclear as to how long it took for the person to succumb to the venom.

The Article incorrectly cited the Australian Venom Research Unit as an Institute.

The Spotted Brown Snake or Dugite _Pseudonaja affinis_ is not the same as the Speckled Brown Snake _Pseudonaja guttata_. The former is from South Western WA and western South Australia, while the later is form Western QLD and the Northern Territory.

The Black Tiger Snake is no longer thought to be a taxonomically valid species.

The actual table of "most venomous" is infact incorrectly cited. The listing came from a table in Broad et al 1979 that listed the toxicity in mice of 20 Australasian snakes with 3 exotic species as controls. The actual most venomous snake species is still the same- the Inland Taipan _Oxyuranus microlepidotu_s.

Antivenom should only be administered by trained people and usually only in a hosptial. This due to storage, complications surrounding treatment and other factors.

Regards,
Scott Eipper


----------



## Firepac (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see a number of potential issues arising from ambos carrying antivenom. Firstly the question of identification. ID of the snake even if it was caught or killed would in the majority of cases have to be considered unreliable unless there is a genuine expert present and I don't mean enthusiastic all knowledgeable amateurs or bystanders. Even if a snake was correctly identified say as a copperhead...what antivenom should be given for a copperhead bite? So ambos would therefore also have to carry SVDK's to identify the immunotype the venom belongs to. There is then an additional delay for swabbing the bite site, incubation of the test vials for 10 mins at a recommended 22C - 24C, repeated washing of the vials (7-15 times), adding further reagents then observing colour change for upto 10 mins. All time consuming. Then there is the additional risk of AV being administered just on a positive result from the SVDK without any signs of clinical envenomation. ( I have first hand knowledge of this happening in a hospital. )

So to me first aid is the key, trap the venom at or close to the bite site buys the victim a LOT of time to get medical help and transportation to a hospital.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 1, 2013)

He needs to push for more first aid training amongst the public and in school not this anvivenene rubbish. Its amazing how few people actually know correct snake bite first aid in a country where snakes are a part of life.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 1, 2013)

Firepac said:


> I can see a number of potential issues arising from ambos carrying antivenom. Firstly the question of identification. ID of the snake even if it was caught or killed would in the majority of cases have to be considered unreliable unless there is a genuine expert present and I don't mean enthusiastic all knowledgeable amateurs or bystanders. Even if a snake was correctly identified say as a copperhead...what antivenom should be given for a copperhead bite? So ambos would therefore also have to carry SVDK's to identify the immunotype the venom belongs to. There is then an additional delay for swabbing the bite site, incubation of the test vials for 10 mins at a recommended 22C - 24C, repeated washing of the vials (7-15 times), adding further reagents then observing colour change for upto 10 mins. All time consuming. Then there is the additional risk of AV being administered just on a positive result from the SVDK without any signs of clinical envenomation. ( I have first hand knowledge of this happening in a hospital. )
> 
> So to me first aid is the key, trap the venom at or close to the bite site buys the victim a LOT of time to get medical help and transportation to a hospital.


+1
Taking off jewelry and bandaging the site will give you double the time alone.


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree Firepac, there would be quite a few issues with ambos carrying antivenene. I am an ambo and there is now way that I would ever want to carry snakebite antivenene. The Identification kits kits alone take far too much valuable time away from providing proper first aid and treatment of the person and an ambulance is most certainly not the place that you want to hang around in and take the time to identify the type of snake. I am pretty sure that ambos will never be given snakebite antivenene to administer but if it ever did come to that the ideal would be for them to have the Polyvalent and to only administer it if there are definite clinical signs of envenomation. Immediate and correct first aid for snakebite is the most appropriate form of treatment that is required by anyone that comes across somebody with a snakebite (as well as ambos), then immediate transport (preferably by ambulance) to a primary medical facility.




Firepac said:


> I can see a number of potential issues arising from ambos carrying antivenom. Firstly the question of identification. ID of the snake even if it was caught or killed would in the majority of cases have to be considered unreliable unless there is a genuine expert present and I don't mean enthusiastic all knowledgeable amateurs or bystanders. Even if a snake was correctly identified say as a copperhead...what antivenom should be given for a copperhead bite? So ambos would therefore also have to carry SVDK's to identify the immunotype the venom belongs to. There is then an additional delay for swabbing the bite site, incubation of the test vials for 10 mins at a recommended 22C - 24C, repeated washing of the vials (7-15 times), adding further reagents then observing colour change for upto 10 mins. All time consuming. Then there is the additional risk of AV being administered just on a positive result from the SVDK without any signs of clinical envenomation. ( I have first hand knowledge of this happening in a hospital. )
> 
> So to me first aid is the key, trap the venom at or close to the bite site buys the victim a LOT of time to get medical help and transportation to a hospital.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 1, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> The trouble is we live on an island literally surrounded by snakes



I'm pretty sure our land is girt by seas, not snakes.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 1, 2013)

so sad
was looking at those snake pics that darwin is freakin big!!


----------

